# Final Fantasy Vii Crash - The Famous Cosmo Canyon Crash



## ranokoa (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so during final fantasy 7 i go through and play the game till i get to cosmo canyon where red xvii goes to his grandpapi. So i get to the scene where i go into his observatory and then i see a shooting star go by and the space rocks in the black hole.. RIGHT after that all my characters are stuck, not moving, still blinking music playing but i cant do anything. Not even press menu. Thus, the common and famous Cosmo Canyon crash. for 6 hours i have researched ways to get passed it but none work, if i even find a forum thread WITH a solution.

I did GYPT, i have Jenova mod but dont know how to use it to switch locations, i can go to the debug room but i dont know how to use that either. I have looked through guides and walkthroughs and found nothing.

Can someone please help? If you know a way to skip this and automatically pick up the next line of quest i need or to the next savepoint or just uncrash it, or a way to use those programs i have so it works?

The attatchment below are my saved files. The ones i need passed are the ones that are in cosmo canyon, preferably the one that is in a seperate save area all by its own saved file lonesome. If someone does have ff7 and doesnt have this problem please load them, get me just passed this part, save, then upload the file or email it to me at [email protected]. Thanks


----------



## blaze_spirit9999 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, FF7 is a famous game that i also like:up:. R u play it using PC or PSone?


----------

